# First vivarium 24 x 18 x 18



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Just a "brief" intro:

I have an extensive background with planted freshwater aquariums. Having as many as 11 various sized tanks up at one time (55, 46 bow, 30L, 20L, 10G, etc.. Mostly involving South American communities and high quality bettas from AquaBid).

I'm familiar with dusting with different supplements and handling a variety of feeders.. (from Phoenix Worms to the smallest and the largest crickets). I have a simplistic 29 Vert with two male White's Tree Frogs with a mix of silk and live plants, bamboo perches; and a 20L with a juvenile leopard gecko. I've also had minor experience with fruit flies in the past after rescuing and raising Flower's Toads from tads to froglets from a friends a pool cover.

_All that being said I know the world of Darts is a new ball game._ But I've most certainly done my research.. and _intensive_ research at that. Although I only have a handful of posts on here I've been delving through thread after thread after thread on care, building, behavior, tricks, tips, and general opinion. Both on here and other hobbyist websites to compare information. (I thank you ALL for providing a wonderful place to learn).

I've spent the last year "obsessing" over dart frogs and vivarium building. Finally about two months ago I began my first build.

Quick tank facts..
- Exo 24 x 18 x 18
- Screen top replace by two pieces of glass with a 1 inch ventilation gap
- Layer of Josh's Frogs drainage material
- 1 inch thick PVC drainage pipe with PVC cap hidden behind makeshift cork tube cover
- Substrate barrier
- ABG mix substrate
- Thin layer of sphagnum over ABG following with a layer of "dwarf" magnolia leaves
- Cork mosaic and sphagnum moss background with Folius Moss Mix growing on it
- Seeded with springtails and P. Scaber isopods.. Still looking for Dwarf White isopods.. No supply websites seem to have any in stock 
- has exo terra digital hygrometer and thermometer
- T5 HO dual bulb fixture (trying to reuse an expensive fixture that was once on a now broken down planted tank)
- Two coco huts and a seed pod.. positions subject to change once place fill in more
- Mostly planted for about a month with a couple of plants added this week

Picture of tank as of 05/01/14









Yes.. I've come to realize that the wood on the left is grapewood (It was labeled as Mopani)...currently looking for something to replace it with. I tried to add an additional layer of usable space with the wood I chose without taking up too much actual floor space. There is also a wide, flat piece of Malaysian driftwood wedged tightly between the background and grapewood that adds a ledge on the back as well. The tall wood on the right and side has a "root-like" bottom so its held up away from the substrate leaving room for frogs to pass under.

It will still be a few months before I think about buying any darts. I want the tank to grow in a considerable amount before adding anything to it. Also still trying to figure out what I'd like to add. I'd like something that's group friendly but also relatively bold. Not bold to the point where they don't budge if my hand is in the tank.. But I'd like to have my face pretty close to the tank without them instantly vanishing. As of right now.. I've mostly been interested in El Cope auratus (I've been told by members on here they're one of the boldest of the auratus. Not bold as a tinc, but pretty bold) and Galacs. I've also considered bicolors and leucs.. but I'm not sure I'm all for how loud they call.

So.. Maybe that was more long winded than brief (Oops!). Either way Thank you all again for all of the knowledge available on this forum and Thank you in advanced for any comments, suggestions, and advise. Its all very much appreciated!!

Jessica


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome. Very nice build. A nice group of leucs would love it.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your viv is fine for all the species you have listed. Choose frogs according to your taste: there will be one that you like best!


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments and input!! 

Now just to wait for it to fill in some more and figure out which dart I want the most. The El Cope auratus are probably my favorite appearance wise. Just iffy on if they'll be as bold as I would like. The red or orange Galacs are probably my second runner up appearance wise but just like the El Copes, I'm iffy about how bold they'll be.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can not help you because I do not have these frogs. Usually auratus are shy (although it depends on the morph). Galac are usually bold. But it is better to wait for the advice of someone who has both species.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> I can not help you because I do not have these frogs. Usually auratus are shy (although it depends on the morph). Galac are usually bold. But it is better to wait for the advice of someone who has both species.


Supposedly the El Cope "one of the larger and more bold forms" of auratus. At least most of the places I read info on them said. I've heard the Galacs can be hit or miss too. How your viv is set up can affect that too I guess. Hopefully once mine grows in some more it'll provide some more cover


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Pretty little mushroom =)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great first tank! I promise it won't be your first.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I have a group of four turquoise and bronze auratus (I know they're different than el Cope, but not a lot I don't think) that are fairly bold, I can always see at least one out and about and they don't hide from me or my kids when we walk up. They love the water features I have too. They're just over a year old now and are very entertaining. No galacts though, sorry. Like you said though, leaf litter and plenty of hiding spots seems to work for all my bigger frogs. The Benedictas are a different story though  hope that helps, if they're your favorites I'd say try them.


----------



## pdfer (Jul 3, 2013)

Just my experience, but almost all of my galacts over the years have been shy. If you're like me and feed generously (I think almost all of us feed more than these animals find in the wild) then I've found galacts are even less likely to come out and be active. If I do let them go a few days and get hungry I can spray down the viv and it's like a dinner bell - they come raging out ready for flies. This can be really enjoyable, but it's still not the same as seeing a frog randomly sitting in the open or climbing around. You have a beautiful viv.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

I have 3 super blue auratus. 2 of which is rarely seen. And when they do see a human they take right off.. One is fairly bold. I can open the viv and she (im assuming she's a female lol) usually doesn't take off. I see her in and out though the day. 

Not sure if this info is helpful. But I tried lol great looking viv!!!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

If you pick up some shy frogs as your first frogs, you may be disappointed if you do not see ever. However, the "frogging" (or frog-watching) can be fun: I spend half an hour a day trying to see my pumilio Punta Clara pair.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Really just seems like galacs are hit or miss in terms of boldness. And I can't find all that many threads and what not on the El Cope auratus comparing how bold they are compared to other morphs. From the few I've read it say's they're decently bold but *shrug*. Not sure if the iffy boldness issue is enough to sway me away from the El Copes yet. They caught my eye before any of the others I've seen. 

I Really don't want to end up with another animal I rarely see.. Between our nocturnal whites tree frogs and our still young/shy leopard gecko.. I don't get to see all that much that often. 

On a side note.. I stumbled across another possible candidate for this tank.. Not sure how I missed it. I must have looked at the care sheets on here 20+ times at this point. 

_Phyllobates Aurotaenia_, LOVE how it looks, seems pretty bold from what I'm reading, and seems group friendly. They have a louder call but I think I can get passed that easily enough.

Anyone have any thoughts on if they'll make a good candidate?


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

5/21/14 bit after misting.









Starting to get quite a bit of new growth


----------



## pdfer (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe this will help: You have clearly stated that you already own a number of nocturnal animals and do not want another species that isn't readily viewable/enjoyable - this seems to be your top priority and a deal breaker. I am the same way. I've owned blue and black auratus, super blue, campana, etc. and (I guarantee some will disagree with me) I believe you will be disappointed with most any auratus. GO WITH TINCS. You will not be disappointed with almost any tinctorius. They are active, bold, diurnal frogs. The other option would be a bold pumilio if you are ok with small frogs. Watching bold pums like bastis run around, call, and go through their breeding cycle all on their own is such an enjoyable part of pdfing.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

LadyKeiva said:


> Starting to get quite a bit of new growth


Don't worry about growth with this one. It will take over very soon.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

But going to win this! A real weed!


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

From dealing with my planted aquariums I found that it was more frustrating to have plants that grow slowly than to have plants that grow like weeds . I'd rather have the tank look like a jungle than have it look bare because the plants wont grow. It's easy to trim


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

I think I may be pretty much sold on Phyllobates Aurotaenia at this point.  

Anyone know of people who are working with them? More particularly.. the wide banded morph?


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Lots of new growth going on














































This p. scaber is HUGE. Its munching on a bearded dragon pellet. 









Now just some misc pictures of a few members of our 'zoo'

This is Hermes 



























Our whites tree frogs. Their tank is a mix of pothos and fake plants.




























The viv is starting to fill in well. I was hoping I would be able to get my hands on some wide banded p. aurotaenia at the Hamburg show this Saturday but it seems very unlikely. I've yet to find anyone on here who is currently working with that particular morph. I've really got my heart set on those guys


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Still trying to find someone with the wide banded aurotaenia. Not too much luck so far. Found a few with greens, A couple who didn't respond to PMs, and one guy who might have some available in a few months but I still want to look around incase that doesn't pull through.

Anyway. Trying different lights out on the viv. I think my T5 HO's were too bright. The leaves of the creeper on the bottom kept turning brown around the edges. Swapped to a T5 NO fixture and the browning seems to have stopped. All the plants are growing a bit taller too.. Which I prefer, fills the tank better.

And lastly.. A pic of our newest addition. A beautiful little crested we picked up at the Hamburg show from Cindy of Gecko Haven! Eventually this little girl/guy will end up in a nice 46 bow all to itself. (Once it does some growing of course)










Tank as of 6/22


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Good news! Found some one on here with two wide banded aurotaenia available!
Couldn't have done it without the help of the members of this forum. Thank you all! And a HUGE thank you to the person who actually tracked them down for me!

Here's some random tank shots. Plus a few extra.

Getting a bit junglely.









The goldfish plant is really starting to take off. Flowered for the first time.









And the Sun Tan Begonia is growing faster with the new lighting.








This little guy/girl is doing great!


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

Great tank. I like the coark mosiac background with plants in the cracks.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Thanks! The cork mosaic was worth the effort. I'm really happy with how it came out. I definitely think I'll do it again in the next viv I build.



davispm said:


> Great tank. I like the coark mosiac background with plants in the cracks.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Good news!! If all goes as planned I should have 2 wide banded aurotaenia on Wednesday!!


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Received two happy and active wide banded auro's today.

They're just stunning. Definitely seem to be very much under appreciated. Really happy with them.

Some quick shots.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Been quite a while since I posted an update. (Incoming photo dump)

Turned out that my auros ended up being a pair and have been breeding up a storm. Have a ton of tads in the water at various stages. I didn't expect them to be so prolific so quickly. The oldest are just starting to develop their stripes and front legs. 

For some reason they're also super shy. Always hanging back under the wood in the darkness. Really hard to see/find them most times. I've been looking/asking around and no one else seems to have shy aurotaenia. Recently, in attempts to bring them out a bit more I've put some plastic canvas on top of the tank to diffuse the lights and I've added another piece of wood and some plants to give them more cover. Not sure what else I can do.. Open to suggestions on that one.

We've also just begun work on a new build. A 46 gallon bow with rocks from Vivarium Works for a group of leucs we have. I'll start a thread on that eventually. 

Anyway, enough rambling. Here's some pics.


Tank pre changes.









Post changes









Papa Auro in a rare bold moment. Not sure why but I was able to open the door and sit with the camera inches from him for several minutes without him running away. The one and only time this has ever occurred. 









One of the oldest tads during water change time









Fun isopod shot









Our crested Shaggy partially fired.. Think he may end up with Halloween colors.


















Happy Hermes









And one of our newer additions. Meet Andy, the gargoyle gecko. Him and his mate, April, live happily in a vertical 40 breeder.


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome tanks and geckos!!!


----------

